# Longevity, Wet Look & Depth



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Guys I've been looking in to which wax / products to get for a panther black ford, it's a brand new car so the paint should be in fairly good condition (fingers crossed)

I'm after a wax that has some longevity 2/3 months, has a good shine and depth, I don't want to mask the metallic either..

I've been recommended Victoria Wax concours kit seems to get good reviews, what sort of life could I expect from say an initial 3 layers? I would be looking to build the layers every couple of months?

Also I was originally looking at the Dodo juice super natural wax? Any for or against on either?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

You already know my thoughts. Vic's will give you what you're after in both looks and longevity. :thumb:

Dodo SN is not wet look IMO (was disappointing to me because I love wet look), but it does give nice clarity. 

Buy both and try them out for yourself! A panel pot of Dodo SN and a 3oz Vic's red doesn't cost much at all.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Agree, sn isn't very wet 

I was seeing just over 2 months of odk glamour, may last longer but wanted to relax for a show, and that's very glossy and wet looking


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Bouncers Check the Fleck will give you what you are looking for and will certainly enhance the metallic flake. Durability is around 2/3 months too.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

All you need in Victoria Concours Wax kit , if you will wash you car regularly by Victoriawax Super Soap then the protection will last for 3-4 months this is what I got it in hot climate .


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Polish Angel Escalate lotion topped with Angel Wax Dark Angel for Black, possibly the best wax I've used on black :thumb:

Even AW Guardian is pretty awesome and lasts ages too


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Victoria wax concours kit does seem a very good deal for what you get and the results seem to be very good as well.

My concern is I've used poor boys black hole and collonite 476's on my other half's Panther black ford and after I was a bit disappointed with the finish. Didn't shout out clean just looked like I had washed it. Granted I never clayed ect but I just don't think that combo works on that colour.

Looking in to that angel wax that seems very good to I assume both angel wax and Victoria wax will both show off the metallic and give nice depth to the paint?

Also my plan is to clay the car before using any other products is that still needed if you get a paint cleanser with the kit? I'm looking at the Victoria wax set when I relate to the paint cleanser.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ST - Matt said:


> Victoria wax concours kit does seem a very good deal for what you get and the results seem to be very good as well.
> 
> My concern is I've used poor boys black hole and collonite 476's on my other half's Panther black ford and after I was a bit disappointed with the finish. Didn't shout out clean just looked like I had washed it. Granted I never clayed ect but I just don't think that combo works on that colour.
> 
> ...


Claying is always benefical before any form of polishing/cleansing :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

ST - Matt said:


> Also my plan is to clay the car before using any other products is that still needed if you get a paint cleanser with the kit? I'm looking at the Victoria wax set when I relate to the paint cleanser.


Claying very important step with every new plan to get best finish . The steps you need now is Prewash > Claying > Victoria Deep Cleanse 2-3 coats > Victoria Concours 2-3 coats .


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Does Deep cleanse contain any fillers? Assuming being a black car it will have some swirl marks even being new, so wouldn't mind a polish that will fill these few marks?

Or will I be ok just using the deep cleanse and wax? I've got or going to order a valet pro yellow fine clay to use as well.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

ST - Matt said:


> Guys I've been looking in to which wax / products to get for a panther black ford, it's a brand new car so the paint should be in fairly good condition (fingers crossed)
> 
> I'm after a wax that has some longevity 2/3 months, has a good shine and depth, I don't want to mask the metallic either..
> 
> ...


Have you given any thought to using a sealant or coating? Much longer durability and some scratch resistant especially on black paint. You can top with a wax if you choose too.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

ST - Matt said:


> Does Deep cleanse contain any fillers? Assuming being a black car it will have some swirl marks even being new, so wouldn't mind a polish that will fill these few marks?
> 
> Or will I be ok just using the deep cleanse and wax? I've got or going to order a valet pro yellow fine clay to use as well.


Deep Cleanse can fills light swirls and car wash haze you will get better filling ability when use it by machine , Victoria Concours wax can fills light swirls too.


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Ok so using this kit alone should be fine? No point using a filler like SRP or Blackhole then, just don't want to spend a couple of days detailing to only just have shiny swirls every were :lol:

This is what I achieved with blackhole and nattys paste wax, I want to achieve a similar effect on the new car but being metallic want the fleck to be present to, feel the blackhole masks this slightly. This paint was solid so didn't have this problem.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Imho Supernatural Micro Prime best product to fills medium light swirls easily , SNH can fills light swirls too . http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=320593


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

autofinesse rejuvenate! and as for wax, get a 50ml pot of odk sterling for £15 and try that for flake pop, you will get 2-3 months out of it with 2 layers


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Thers always that Kamikze clearcoat stuff, that fills and protects


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=357966 this stuff


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

I must say I don't have a machine polisher so will all be done with hand application if that changes any recommendations.

If i was to use a 'filler' along with the Victoria wax kit would I use it after the deep cleanse and then seal with the wax?


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

MAUI said:


> Have you given any thought to using a sealant or coating? Much longer durability and some scratch resistant especially on black paint. You can top with a wax if you choose too.


What sort of sealent could I use along side the Victoria wax? Never looked into sealents before but have read some very good reviews on them.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

ST - Matt said:


> What sort of sealent could I use along side the Victoria wax? Never looked into sealents before but have read some very good reviews on them.


fusso light or dark im sure someone else will confirm how it is with wax on the top


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

ST - Matt said:


> What sort of sealent could I use along side the Victoria wax? Never looked into sealents before but have read some very good reviews on them.


Most sealants will accept a wax after curing (12hrs). What Vic wax are you using? Presently using Wolf's Body Guard with Pinnacle Souveran as a topper. Makes dark colors really look like a pool of ink.


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Looking at ordering there concours kit, unless I can settle on some other products then I'll order them.

What's the main differences between a sealent and wax then? Bar the fact one contains natural waxs in.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> autofinesse rejuvenate! and as for wax, get a 50ml pot of odk sterling for £15 and try that for flake pop, you will get 2-3 months out of it with 2 layers


like i said. before!

also a sealant will last alot longer than a wax and you can put wax on the top.
fusso didnt win the best sealant on here for nothing!
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=358155


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ST - Matt said:


> Looking at ordering there concours kit, unless I can settle on some other products then I'll order them.
> 
> What's the main differences between a sealent and wax then? Bar the fact one contains natural waxs in.


Skip the sealants, especially for what you want. Vic's Red will easily last the distance.

Get the Vic's Concours kit. All of the products are absolutely top notch, you'll be buying more of them for sure!


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Well just ordering the Victoria Wax concours now  plus my other bits and bobs, you recommend Iron X, was going to use before claying.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Vics just doesnt hold a candle to Britemax Vantage as a nice wax and one at that price point. It will last the 3 months. Vics hasn't ever lasted 3 months for me.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah you can buy some Iron X use as a wheel cleaner plus decontamination on the paintwork.

I do agree, SN will not give a wet look but will give great clarity to the paint, Bouncers 22 plus SN hybrid and finally Autosmart wax will give you that wet look, clarity plus a liquid shimmer to the paint has worked well on blacks for me, concours is a good wax but I do feel it does mute some metatallics where collectors just offers more clarity and definition to the paint without muting.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> Yeah you can buy some Iron X use as a wheel cleaner plus decontamination on the paintwork.
> 
> I do agree, SN will not give a wet look but will give great clarity to the paint, Bouncers 22 plus SN hybrid and finally Autosmart wax will give you that wet look, clarity plus a liquid shimmer to the paint has worked well on blacks for me, concours is a good wax but I do feel it does mute some metatallics where collectors just offers more clarity and definition to the paint without muting.


Garbage..your putting a wax over clear coat. How can the wax mute the metallic when it can't touch the paint. The clearer the clear coat the more the base coat will be reflected. 90% is in getting the clear coat free from swirls, water spots and marring.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> like i said. before!
> 
> also a sealant will last alot longer than a wax and you can put wax on the top.
> fusso didnt win the best sealant on here for nothing!
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=358155


God knows how


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

MAUI said:


> Garbage..your putting a wax over clear coat. How can the wax mute the metallic when it can't touch the paint. The clearer the clear coat the more the base coat will be reflected. 90% is in getting the clear coat free from swirls, water spots and marring.


Wash your mouth out young man everyone knows pledge is the best


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Dougnorwich said:


> God knows how


I guess it's the same way SRP always wins best polish.... :tumbleweed:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Dougnorwich said:


> Wash your mouth out young man everyone knows pledge is the best


Seriously, Pledge is by far the best polish I have ever used, nothing comes close. My wife, bless her says Mr Sheen is, but my vote goes to Pledge


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

pledge concours is the best summer wax,spray on buff off beats anything hands down no sarcasm there


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

I use poorboys nattys paste blue on my Panther black focus, gives very good results, not as much street cred as some of the more expensive waxes thou


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

MAUI said:


> Garbage..your putting a wax over clear coat. How can the wax mute the metallic when it can't touch the paint. The clearer the clear coat the more the base coat will be reflected. 90% is in getting the clear coat free from swirls, water spots and marring.


Utter nonsense, you're waxing over the clearcoat. If the wax isn't up to standard then it will mute the flake. It's fact, i've seen it.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

gally said:


> Utter nonsense, you're waxing over the clearcoat. If the wax isn't up to standard then it will mute the flake. It's fact, i've seen it.


thats exactly why you get some wax which is designed to enhance the flake. odk sterling, bouncers check the flek, just to name a few!


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

gally said:


> Utter nonsense, you're waxing over the clearcoat. If the wax isn't up to standard then it will mute the flake. It's fact, i've seen it.


Your first sentence is correct. Your second sentence is incorrect,,the wax is muting the clear, not the flakes.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> thats exactly why you get some wax which is designed to enhance the flake. odk sterling, bouncers check the flek, just to name a few!


Do you believe there are waxes made for different color paints? If you do, I have a bridge I want to sell you. It's the same thing called marketing.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MAUI said:


> Do you believe there are waxes made for different color paints? If you do, I have a bridge I want to sell you. It's the same thing called marketing.




Waxes look different and their effect on certain colours can often be quite dramatic. How can you dispute this?


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Seriously, Pledge is by far the best polish I have ever used, nothing comes close. My wife, bless her says Mr Sheen is, but my vote goes to Pledge


Pledge! Haha. Just reminded me of when I was a kid (prob 8 or 9). I regularly used to wash and polish my Dads or my Grandads cars on a Sunday, and one time the bottle of Turtle Wax Colour Magic (Blue) ran out, so my Nan came out with a can of Pledge and helped me finish the car with that! lol it came out alright I think lol was certainly less messy then the colour magic, I used to get it everywhere :lol:


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> Waxes look different and their effect on certain colours can often be quite dramatic. How can you dispute this?


If you got 8 identical black brand new cars. Polished to perfection and used 4 OTC wax (Turtle Wax, Nu Finish) and 4 top of the line waxes (your choice) you would never know which wax was which. BTW this test was done a few years ago and that's why I can dispute this.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MAUI said:


> If you got 8 identical black brand new cars. Polished to perfection and used 4 OTC wax (Turtle Wax, Nu Finish) and 4 top of the line waxes (your choice) you would never know which wax was which. BTW this test was done a few years ago and that's why I can dispute this.


And yet people said they didn't look the same, and Swissvax still came out on top lolololol!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't worry Maui, I've played this game plenty of times.

Here's a test I did with 4 different coatings on solid black paint. All look different......

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=309242


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

MAUI said:


> If you got 8 identical black brand new cars. Polished to perfection and used 4 OTC wax (Turtle Wax, Nu Finish) and 4 top of the line waxes (your choice) you would never know which wax was which. BTW this test was done a few years ago and that's why I can dispute this.


Me too 



Tom_watts said:


> Here's a couple of pictures I got from a training day with Marc (heavenly) Various different waxes applied after correction.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Alex L said:


> Me too


Did the test show any difference between the finishes? Hard to tell from the photo


----------

